# What to/NOT feed a GSD



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Tonight I was cleaning out the fridge and came acrossed a container of cottage cheese that I had used for a recipe. We dont eat cottage cheese and I didnt want to just throw it out. I remembered a post from here once about giving cottage cheese to dogs. 
I mixed the cottage cheese in with their dinners and they LOVED it. They were grunting and moaning while eating haha i have never seen them so excited about dinner time. 
Anyways, it raised a question for me...

what can i NOT give them?
how much cottage cheese should they get in one day/meal?
other than chocolate, what other people foods are not good/poisonous to dogs?
any list of foods that gsds love and that i can treat them with every once in a while?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can tell you to avoid pizza and anything with a good amount of garlic lol.  I think grapes/strawberries are bad as well? But I'm not sure


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Cottage cheese and white rice is good if your dog needs a bland diet. I usually do 1/2 cup of each. Grapes/raisins are bad.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

No grapes or raisins
No onions
No wild mushrooms
No macadamia nuts
If you give apples make sure you remove the seeds
No avocado

I give mine 1tbl for every 20lbs of body weight each day of non fat greek yogurt, or cottage cheese, or canned sardines/salmon, sometimes 1 raw egg. I also will throw in sliced banana, fresh or frozen wild blueberries, baby carrots.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

What about a pancake topped with peanut butter?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I have also been seeing pumpkin is good for dogs?


----------



## Isha.Bop (Apr 10, 2012)

My GSD goes nuts for chicken anything... Oh and ice cubes.
I think raw potatoes are bad but cooked potatoes make a good treat.
Her poop turns like neon green if she eats pedigree...lol anyone else have this issue?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I can tell you to avoid pizza and anything with a good amount of garlic lol.



Shhh, don't tell Mikko that-pizza is his favorite thing in the world!


I have added lots of different things to my dog's food (he eats raw meat and kibble):
yogurt
cottage cheese
ricotta
cooked sweet potatoes
cooked zucchini
eggs- both raw and cooked, with or without the shell
garlic
canned fish
tripe
canned pumpkin

He also gets tastes of lots of things we eat:
Pizza
Sushi
Peanut butter
Anything with cheese
French fries
Fish
Etc.


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

absolutely no raisins...
and if not ment'd no garlic 
no onions.

yes----peanut butter


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Shhh, don't tell Mikko that-pizza is his favorite thing in the world!
> Etc.


Lol! It's the garlic in it that makes it bad I think.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

chancey said:


> absolutely no raisins...
> and if not ment'd no garlic
> no onions.
> 
> yes----peanut butter





GsdLoverr729 said:


> Lol! It's the garlic in it that makes it bad I think.


Garlic is not bad in normal doses. It would take A LOT of garlic to do any damage- way, way more than you would find in any food or even feeding a clove of raw garlic. I feed raw garlic for health reasons.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Garlic is not bad in normal doses. It would take A LOT of garlic to do any damage- way, way more than you would find in any food or even feeding a clove of raw garlic. I feed raw garlic for health reasons.


Oh, really? I was under the impression it was bad period. A dog at our local vet nearly died from it (lab mix). I guess he ate a ton lol! Good to know though


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Oh, really? I was under the impression it was bad period. A dog at our local vet nearly died from it (lab mix). I guess he ate a ton lol! Good to know though


Yes, my vet even recommends it in normal doses.

Here is some info:

Garlic for Dogs

Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?

Garlic: A Long List of Benefits

Garlic and Your Dog


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Yes, my vet even recommends it in normal doses.
> 
> Here is some info:
> 
> ...


Ohhhh. Thanks for the links  I may give Koda some now lol. I wonder how much that poor dog had eaten to get so sick...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby gets cottage cheese with pineapple every day with her evening meal.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Yes, my vet even recommends it in normal doses.
> http://www.dogtreatrecipes.org/garlic-and-your-dog.html


For the first year I had Aero, I made his food myself (now I just buy hoslitic kibble and still give him raw marrow bones). Anyways, his food always had garlic in it and he did fine.

The book that encouraged it's use (in normal doses, of course) is 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pitcairns-Complete-Guide-Natural-Health/dp/157954973X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334425332&sr=8-1[/ame], Dr Pitcairn's complete guide for dogs and cats.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Human Foods and Products Poisonous or Bad for Dogs


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

NO-
coffee!!! incl coffee grounds!! ((i put them on some of my acid loving plants, have had to stop d/t chance)

no-
XYLITOL---think sugar free gum--- "A sugar substitute found in a variety of *sugar*-*free* and dietetic cookies, mints *...* *gum* is proving highly toxic, even fatal, to snack-snatching *dogs*."
*this stuff is in so many things...i hear ppl say it worse than chocolate for adverse effects in their bodies....

no-
plants incl LILY's
*agapanthus very poisonous and all over LA area & my backyard, i love these plants!!! chance ate them and was violently ill after small amt, just a nibble--- after repeat times, he learned lesson and avoids.

mikko thx for garlic fyi! i knw we eat alot of garlic and occas some garlic bread might get dropped etc by the lil one, accidentally on purpose. gsd won't eat what dropped, but lil 5#maltese eats any morsel like he's starving lol so maybe i won't worry so much....

he also ate lil bit chocolate Easter time, no adverse effects noted.... (whew- same amt chocolate caused pancreatitis and almost killed my 14# schipperke)


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'd never heard that avocado is bad for dogs.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Freestep said:


> I'd never heard that avocado is bad for dogs.


Me neither. Mikko loves sushi, which many times includes avacado- but it's such a small amount.



chancey said:


> no-
> XYLITOL---think sugar free gum--- "A sugar substitute found in a variety of *sugar*-*free* and dietetic cookies, mints *...* *gum* is proving highly toxic, even fatal, to snack-snatching *dogs*."
> *this stuff is in so many things...i hear ppl say it worse than chocolate for adverse effects in their bodies....


This is a big one to avoid!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Thought I'd throw in dog food you should not feed.

1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My bitch loves asparagus. Male won't touch it


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our boys love being treated with a few carrots or strawberries. Green beans in the summer and pumpkin in the winter is another favorite with them


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

How about ham? bad or good or indifferent?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji had the last good bits of easter ham for training treats yesterday. He was one happy camper!

I have given pieces of chocolotate chip cookie as a jackpot treat occasionally. One teeny tiny chocolate chip every few months doesn't do a bit of harm.

When we go to the vet, Renji gets a small tub of Haagen-Dasz vanilla ice cream. He ignores the other dogs and people and it's about the only way I can keep him from going over threshold except for the actual physical exam and inoculation. He will lick through most of it, though. Ice cream is higher on his list than cheeseburgers and chicken nuggets.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

A hambone would be too fatty, which could cause pancreatitis. 
If you shared ham, make it very small amount since it's also very salty, especially to a pet who is not used to eating salt.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> How about ham? bad or good or indifferent?


I cut up all our easter ham and am using it as treats! yummmmm they love it


----------

